# Autotrail Scout SE



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

Just sold our motorhome and looking for a new one thinking about buying one of these brand new.

Any comments good or bad appreciated or can you suggest something similar size and cost and layout better?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Blue,
Sorry for the delay but I am in Italy at the moment just popped into an internet cafe. I have an Auto Trail Cheyenne 660 but am aware of the Scout and it is very good but 24ft one foot longer than ours, You shouldn't be dissappointed. We chose ours because of the permanent bed whilst we are on long tours saves fiddling at night plus one can go to bed early and one can sit up watching tv as the lounge area is quite good also.
Hope that helps.
Rita


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have been trying to post my review of an AutoTrail Mohican onto MHF for the past two days. Dunno if it is the product reviews yet but you can see what I have to say about my 2001 model by clicking HERE

Like zulurita says don't think you can go far wrong but they are on quite long delivery unless you are lucky and a dealer has one in stock..

peedee


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

autotrail (brilliant) scouts (brilliant!) very pleased with the make, engine, consumption, everything, ....................we have a huge bed, (rear lounge) but i would quite like the layout of the autocruise starblazer but by autotrail- fancy the fixed bed, tho we leave ours made up, cos we have the forward diner, and the little house on the side- .....................and she is our first, but cos we don't get to use it much hubby is speaking words i really don't want to hear!!!!need to sell it, we don't use it enough! ARghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!he maybe should have done it while i was in france for my op!!!!! :roll:


----------

